# Thermostat help



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

How do you know your getting water to the thermostat? Pull the thermostat out and out it in some boiling water and see if it opens. 

You might be pumping some water to get to the thermostat but might not have enough pressure to actually pump water through the entire system. 

Did you replace the housing, when you did the water pump? If it worked before you changed it then you got something wrong somewhere. 

Are you running it on a house or in the water? 

A little more info needed. 

Creek standing by.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

I know I'm getting water to the thermostat because I pulled it and cranked the motor with the thermostat  cover off long enough to see water come pouring out.   

I did the water pump at the same time.  I didn't change the water pump housing because it still looked brand new. I do the water pump every year.  My first time with the thermostat. Seemed pretty fool-proof when I was doing it, but I may have it wrong. 

Ran it on the hose and on the water. Same result.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I know I'm getting water to the thermostat because I pulled it and cranked the motor with the thermostat  cover off long enough to see water come pouring out.
> 
> I did the water pump at the same time.  I didn't change the water pump housing because it still looked brand new. I do the water pump every year.  My first time with the thermostat. Seemed pretty fool-proof when I was doing it, but I may have it wrong.
> 
> Ran it on the hose and on the water. Same result.


Put the thermostat in some boiling water to make sure its opening, are you sure you let the engine run long enough to come all the way up to temp and the thermostat to open? 

If your letting it run long enough to get up to temp, and the thermostat does open, then your losing pressure. I would guess the water pump housing is sucking air, also replace the water tube bushing.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Thermostat is pretty fool proof only goes in 1 way, if your able to do the impeller than the thermostat is simple.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the input. 

I'll pull it tomorrow and put it in boiling water tomorrow. If it opens, I'll put a new housing and bushing on. 

I ran it for a couple of minutes. I kept my hand on the block to make sure it didn't get too hot, but it definitely got warm. It usually starts "peeing" within a few seconds.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thermostat opened in 170F water.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay so it's either 

1) you just didnt run the engine long enough to get it up to temp 170 degrees for the thermostat to open. I would run the engine again and you can put a temp on it. 

2) Boats.net might have sent you the wrong thermostat, check the packaging with the number you ordered, that motor might take a lower temp thermostat. I'm not able to get on Yamaha website to check the manual on your engine right now. You could probably find it online though, if not on Monday I can look up the specs for you. 

3) You are sucking air somewhere and losing pressure, most likely the W/P housing. 

Creek


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

An update. 

Replaced the housing and water bushing...nothing. 

Back flushed water tube from the thermostat housing...nothing. 

Scratched my head for a while, then stuck a paper clip up the discharge hole to make sure it was clear. Got a bubble of mud then here came the water. Got full pressure after a few minutes of running. 

Someone please come take my engineering degree from me, haha. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Didn't you day it was overheating?
A mud dobber in the tell tail hole won't cause an overheat


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Not overheating. Just no flow out of tell tale. Just thought it was a thermostat problem since I knew I was getting water to it, was unsure if the water was getting past it.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ahh I see now.
This is what I call a case of overthinkingbyengineer


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Big difference between not pissing out of the tale tale, than not discharging water out of the motor. 

Sorry for making you spend the bucks on the W/P housing.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> An update.
> 
> Replaced the housing and water bushing...nothing.
> 
> ...


Been there, done that. Don't feel bad.


----------

